# Mini Me



## danalec99 (Dec 14, 2006)

Meet Yoshua Alexander


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 14, 2006)

AWW! Look at the little hairs, and little nose!


----------



## Chase (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats!!!! (now get back to mod work!)


----------



## skyonfire (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats!! So adorable.. almost makes me want another... then my brain starts working again..lol


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2006)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: I hope Mom & baby are both doing well! I am so happy for you guys :hug:: He does look like a mini you, esp in that 2nd one!


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 14, 2006)

Congratulations to both you and your wife. He is beautiful


----------



## markc (Dec 14, 2006)

Yay! Congrats on the little guy!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2006)

Congratulations and best wishes in the future!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats, i was just think today that the baby should being coming soon


----------



## doenoe (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## Corry (Dec 14, 2006)

OMG! HOW'D I MISS THIS!!!???

HE'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!! YET ANOTHER TPF BABY!


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you all!! It hasn't sunk in yet that I'm a father!


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 15, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Thank you all!! It hasn't sunk in yet that I'm a father!



It comes soon enough. [shudder]

Congtrats!

Pete


----------



## Karalee (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh my.... hes adorable!

Must get the looks from mum 

Congrats on fatherhood mister!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ahhhh, I love babies!  I can't wait to see his photos.  Congrats!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 16, 2006)

Congrats Dad! (Just to start you on your path of hearing that )


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 16, 2006)

that's awesome Daniel, congratulations!!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh Daniel... he's beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2006)

What? This thread was started *yesterday* and I am only finding it *now*!?! :shock:

*Dear-o-dear!*

Anyhow: Daniel - I had been waiting for this news with baited breath and now I hear that your little Joshua has finally arrived on 13 December (if I decipher the little card right that is on Joshua's hospital cot), so let me say:

*CONGRATULATIONS*






*All the very best to mother, father and child!*
​(And more photos for the forum soon, please!)​


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 16, 2006)

few more shots from the hospital...

4.





5.





6.





7.





8. sleepless in new jersey





9.





10. 





11. last day at the hospital





12.





13.





Thanks everyone for the well wishes!! 

Corinna, he is Yoshua, btw!


----------



## Corry (Dec 16, 2006)

Love the last series you put up!  Beautiful baby, beautiful momma...beautiful family!


----------



## Chase (Dec 16, 2006)

So great to see all of the pics and such happy parents! Brenden is looking forward to meeting him one day!


----------



## Alison (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh so beautiful! #10 is superb, you captured his enterance into the world in style. Congrats again and I look forward to many more photos to come!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry. 
Daniel AND *Y*oshua ... I did not read the very first post carefully enough.

Welcome again, little Yoshua.
You have come to a wonderful family and beautiful parents, beautiful little boy who you are!


----------



## druzilla (Dec 21, 2006)

congratulations.. those photos tell a whole story


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry sorry sorry, just seeing this post now!! (Okay, so I went looking for it).

What a beautiful boy you have. LOVE all that dark hair. Tell me, HOW can a woman who has recently given birth look so GORGEOUS as your wife does in #11 and 12? And the shot of you holding your son (pic #13) is absolutely precious. Congrats to you both, Dan!!


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you all for the good wishes!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 23, 2007)

Holy Moses!  Thanks for the PM, I am so thrilled for you!  WOW!!  What a precious bundle of joy...the best of luck to you


----------

